
All international flights to Russia halted as of today - bookofjoe
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/coronavirus-russia-flights-grounded-vladimir-putin-moscow-cases-a9426696.html
======
djsumdog
Russia closed their border with China in January, which probably helped delay
the onset of their cases.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
A land border closure would have only affected Far East Russia (Vladivostok).
A suspension of flights is much more relevant in stopping the spread of the
virus.

